# OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS and amd64



## alexk (Aug 9, 2010)

I noticed that some ports fail to build on amd64 when the OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option is on (it's off by default.) The error is almost always:


```
Error: suffix or operands invalid for `movq'
```

Is it a known issue? Is it worth reporting it for each such port? If it is, what is the best place to do it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2010)

alexk said:
			
		

> I noticed that some ports fail to build on amd64 when the OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option is on (it's off by default.)


That's why it's off by default.


----------



## camelia (Aug 9, 2010)

It's most likely because of old (6 y.o.) as(1).


----------

